# Sleeping tablets



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Zolpidem 10 mg*.

I have decided I shouldn't take anymore, although it´s only on the odd occasion when I do, maybe every 2-3 weeks for one night, but I realised yesterday, after taking one Tuesday (the night before) the next day not only do I feel tired all the time, but depressed as well, something I normally would not suffer from. Each time I take them the next day I am very weepy and quite miserable the mind being set on one thing.

I know one to two of you do take sleeping tablets so are you also affected like this?
Maybe if I changed to something else I wouldn't get these effects.
It´s only when I am desperate for an undisturbed nights sleep I succumb to taking one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally Jan the only time I take anything to sleep is when I have pain or irritation and one Tramadol does the trick. But it's rare and now the melanoma scars are healing hardly necessary.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've some ancient Temazepam that I'd considered taking as my hip has prevented a decent night's sleep for quite some time. Having read your experience Jan, I shall continue to resist.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There are numerous types of sleeping tablets Jan

You need to speak to your GP , a different tablet may suit 

It’s not something I’ve ever taken, I don’t sleep well but I love to read in bed , so that’s what I do and I have no set time to get up

What about a herbal remedy which you can safely take every night ?

Maybe that would help you establish a pattern of rest

I discuss it with you GP

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> There are numerous types of sleeping tablets Jan
> 
> You need to speak to your GP , a different tablet may suit
> 
> ...


My non sleeping has been discussed with GP´s and experts, I know there are thousands if not millions in the same boat as me and you with no explanation or cure.
It isn´t something new, but I thought these tablets were at least giving me a few hours sleep in one go, but I would rather go without than suffer for it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So try a herbal remedy 

You’ve nothing to loose 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> So try a herbal remedy
> 
> You've nothing to loose
> 
> Sandra


As I am not going anywhere at the moment it will have to wait, unless I can get them off the internet, I´ll have a look tomorrow, going to watch Goliath on Prime now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have taken Zopiclone on and off for a while. The doctors, now, are not keen on prescribing them as all the Z drugs, as they call them, can be very addictive. I once had a discussion about how dangerous could it be to be addicted to a good nights sleep!
Due to doctor reluctance I am not taking it at the moment. They do have side effects and drowsiness is an obvious one but, by their very nature, I would assume that feeling depressed might be another. I have never had any side effects. My dose is very small and I even cut that in half! The main side effect of that one is dry mouth. If I took more of it then depression might be another one? You could try cutting the dosage?

I never need help with going to sleep. It is those middle of the night wake ups that are so awful. My doctor was all for me trying the herbal remedies and he also suggested Phenergan which is an anti histamine that causes drowsiness. None of those worked for me but I have good reports of them.

Sleep disorders are very common and very varied. Mine, I believe, is caused by anxiety. I worry over forgetting things that need to be done and all sorts of other silly things that do not seem silly at 3am! If I write things down before sleep I will still wake up with another thing and fret about it. I problem solve for England when I wake up too. At the moment I am on Amitriptyline which is now used as a pain killer but was marketed, first, as some sort of anti anxiety medication. I do get sciatica and other aches etc when I wake up, which also prevent me going back to sleep, so the doctor thought they would help. My pattern now is to take it before bed, I still wake up (!) but Co Codamol will help me go back to sleep. I am now completely used to waking up in the middle of the night but cannot bear to stay awake waiting for sleep to come.

My advice would be to delve into why you are not sleeping and deal with that. I am, when things permit, going to go back to a therapist, who offers hypnosis, as all the research I have done leads me to believe it would be the best for me. She uncovered a load of childhood stuff that is at the root of my anxieties. I am, now, able to talk about them and so I think a few more sessions might give me the tools to sleep more than 4 hours in one go! Talking of 4 hours - there is a theory that in cave men days we only slept for 4 hours before waking and then going back for another 4. That theory helps me feel better at 3am


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that’s certainly my pattern pat 

Three to four hours ,wake refreshed and settle for a good read before dozing off for a couple or so hours 
more 

In between I elbow Albert to stop him snoring, either that or he whistles each time he exhales

It is a problem if you wake feeling anxious and uneasy as 3am is a perfect time to worry about things over which you have no control 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/sleep-aids

I wonder if the first one may benefit me because it was in the menopause years when it all started.

I´m not going to any medical surgeries at the moment, in fact not going anywhere there are people.
I think I have been suffering with the problem and seen enough medics to know I am really a hopeless case.

I also seem to be dreaming the whole night long, I dream of people I haven´t seen or even thought of for years.
I dreamt of someone I haven´t seen or thought of since I was a teenager, a few days later I saw his brothers name on facebook.
The brother I dreamt of has been dead for many years.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have tied all of the things mentioned except the Glycine and that evidence does not fill me with confidence 

HRT is great for anxiety. It has helped me an awful lot in general and has been some help the sleep problem. Of course it does have its down sides. The major one is not a problem for me as I had a hysterectomy years ago so don't have to take the progesterone ingredient. My doctor and I decided that the other risks were minimal in my case and that sleep was necessary and beneficial. If I have a slightly shorter life but a happier one then that is fine by me!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally we have been very lucky not to have been dependent or prescribed any course of drugs. The odd bp tab as and when the need arises.
All meds and drugs have side effects and usually encourage the GP to prescribe another med to counteract the existing one (s).
We know so many people of our age who take multiple tablets daily from their little dispensers labelled days of the week. It's sad as I'm sure half are not really necessary.

If I find I'm tossing and turning and can't sleep it only needs my wife to indicate she is awake and I go have a shower. Always works and sleep follows almost immediately.

You might find more interesting reading here. Elizabeth Gay is now 86 and as fit as a fiddle. http://www.healthscams.org.uk/index.html

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Personally we have been very lucky not to have been dependent or prescribed any course of drugs. The odd bp tab as and when the need arises.
> All meds and drugs have side effects and usually encourage the GP to prescribe another med to counteract the existing one (s).
> We know so many people of our age who take multiple tablets daily from their little dispensers labelled days of the week. It's sad as I'm sure half are not really necessary.
> 
> ...


You might do better looking up what causes high BP and how the tablets work Raymond.

A lot of people are living a longer more comfortable life with modern medicine, in fact the human race as a whole is living longer than they did in the stone age.

Just think yourself very lucky you don´t have to depend on it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we never should underestimate the power of modern drugs

We depend on medication or surgery, in his case it’s been surgery and radiotherapy in his fight against multiple cancers

but we also depend on natural things, like juicing , diet , fasting

I have no idea if it works and therefore would never recommend it to others

But he’s still alive , not 5 years free of the metastasis of melanoma, or in fact prostate and bowel cancer

But given that his prognosis was much less 

We are hopeful

As all who have cancer Should be, it’s not a fight , it’s a fact of life

Maybe rather than fight we should embrace that this is something we need to embrace as part of us

Not all are able to fight 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> As all who have cancer Should be, it's not a fight , it's a fact of life
> 
> Maybe rather than fight we should embrace that this is something we need to embrace as part of us
> 
> ...


I think it's important that people are able to deal with cancer (or any illness) in whatever way works for them.

For some it will be a fight, for others, not.

I've known people who have died of cancer carrying the extra burden that somehow they didn't have enough faith. That's a dreadful thing to put on anyone but it happens.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Faith, fight, acceptance No matter

We will beat cancer

Maybe not individually but collectively 

Cancer is not a personal vendetta , it seeks only to survive in its environment regardless where it finds itself 

To think of it as other is to accede to it more than it is 

We survive with the aid of modern treatment which is making enormous strides to combat and defeat cancer

One day it will be a thing of the past 
Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I had an unbroken night's sleep last night. It does happen every once in a while. More so since I started the Amitryptaline. It is supposed to help with pain but that does take a while to kick in. Usually if we are going somewhere the next day I am awake planning the journey and ticking organisational boxes. Not last night. Hey ho.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Well, I had an unbroken night's sleep last night.


Me too! First time in months! Must be telepathic?!

I think it's today your meeting your granddaughter for the 1st time? Have a wonderful, precious time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The first is special

As are the others, but the first is a miracle you could never have expected What your your reaction would be 

Me I’m expecting my 12 th, 14 if I count my step grandkids 

Gosh I’m far to old for more grandkids

Where is that 1st great grandkid 

That will allow me to worship from afar, a long way a far if possible


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The first is special

As are the others, but the first is a miracle you could never have expected What your your reaction would be 

Me I’m expecting my 12 th, 14 if I count my step grandkids 

Gosh I’m far to old for more grandkids :wink2:

Where is that 1st great grandkid 

That will allow me to worship from afar, a long way a far if possible >

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Huma F, 

I don’t think we have met you before so great to meet you

I don’t think you should take any ancient medication, unless you are quite sure it’s within date and even it’s best to check with your GP 

Most sleeping tablets are fine when prescribed as long as long term addiction is avoided 

You don’t say what the problem is with your hip 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm taking some 16 year old Atenolol bp tabs almost every other day and they work just fine. 
Personally I feel too much importance is put on sell by, best by, use by, etc dates. 
These tablets are mostly just crushed chemicals and as long as they are not subjected to extremes of temperature or humidity what could change?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm taking some 16 year old Atenolol bp tabs almost every other day and they work just fine.
> Personally I feel too much importance is put on sell by, best by, use by, etc dates.
> These tablets are mostly just crushed chemicals and as long as they are not subjected to extremes of temperature or humidity what could change?
> 
> Ray.


Chemicals can change over years Ray.

When we were still in England there was a lady with 3 dogs, she used flee powder on the 3 dogs. and the next day they were very ill, 2 died one survived, all down to out of date flee powder, so I wouldn't say it is always safe.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will remember that Jan, next time I get fleas.:grin2:
I also have some 16 year old pain killers that still work well. No side effects yet.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I will remember that Jan, next time I get fleas.:grin2:
> I also have some 16 year old pain killers that still work well. No side effects yet.?
> 
> Ray.


Probably lost a bit of there umph.

My point was the flee powder is a chemical put onto the dogs coat getting to the skin, if an out of date chemical can do that from the outside ? ? ?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As it is Fatima's first post and she has posted a link I have reported it for Admin to take a look. Might be innocent but best be sure.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I doubt that the skin treatment recommended could be harmful Pat

And I doubt that brown spots on my legs will be the problem of old age that concerns me

Am I strange in thinking I don’t actually care , I’m getting old , no longer is my skin elastic, wrinkle free 

I’m 76 and no doubt look it, Albert is 76 and looks it 

If I was 20 I wouldn’t look at him twice now because I wouldn’t know this fabulous guy that’s shared his life with me for 55 years 

Is far more than the way he looks 

And I think he knows I am More than I look 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually Pat, your response made me look more carefully at the link

Main article poor English translation, but a couple of the side adverts raised concern with me although I didn’t open them

All in all definitely suspect and I think admin should remove it

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray, take care with out of date medicines 

Food you can check by smell and taste as we used to in the good old days, I still do 

But as Jan says chemicals can react over time and you would have no way of knowing by looking at them 

I must admit I return any out of date medication to the chemist to dispose of 

There probably is some leeway But I doubt it’s 16 years :nerd:

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My genuine $5 Rolex bought in Mexico at the same time is still working well Sandra. Have utmost faith in Mex products. 

Ray. x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You intending to eat that watch at sometime Ray? :grin2:

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He does talk a load of  bo rubbish sometimes.

Haven´t you told us at some time the pain killers aren´t working?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He does talk a load of  bo rubbish sometimes.
> 
> Haven´t you told us at some time the pain killers aren´t working?


Nope Jan. Not me as I haven't suffered any pains this year even with the opp, skin graft and falling off the steps. 
Did take some Tramadol to sleep for about a week. But they were prescribed by surgeon.

Ray.


----------

